# RimoZarT custom paints



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

Whats up guys my name is Rimo and I am originally from France and I now live in Montreal. I plan on moving soon to California to perfect my paint skills. If you need any work done, I am willing to travel anywhere in the world


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Badass work rimo :h5:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

elspock84 said:


> Badass work rimo :h5:


thanks brother  i keep on learning


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

i also do custom metal work.there is a handmade speaker grill i have done ready for chrome ( engraving by an artist in montreal )


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

some more piece ready for chrome


----------



## steve 67 impala (Mar 20, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

one hood i have paint last weekend in a hot rod show


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

el-rimo said:


> one hood i have paint last weekend in a hot rod show


badass


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

el-rimo said:


> one hood i have paint last weekend in a hot rod show


very nice


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## typo (Apr 18, 2012)

that hood looks amazing!


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

there is the video of the 1963 impala top


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

Nice work


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

Very nice work Rimo


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*killer work Rimo !!!!!!!!! that red Imp is sweeeeeeeeeeet !*


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

mad skills homie:thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*BELAIR 53 RAG:
































































































*


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*1951 2DHT BELAIR GRAPHICS ON TOP BEFORE CLEAR BEFORE CLEAR
































































*


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Belair is on point!


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

I love how you have bold and clean lines but all the real complexity is inside the patterns themselves. Very good work!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

THE GAS TANK OF THE 51 BELAIR DONE TO MATCH THE GRAPHICS OF THE 51 TOP:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Sick


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

VERY NICE WORK,

curious are these all different candys? or just different base coats


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

thanks guys.its all differents kandys n pearls on a silver basecoat


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------

